# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #202 (08/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. Juli 2017 am Kiosk und ab 30. Juni um 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 08/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2017)

*erster*
Falls sich jemand wundert, warum der Heft-Teaser nicht rechtzeitig online war: Wir hatten gestern im Verlag einen mehrstündigen Internet-Ausfall. Irgendwer hatte wohl sein Fahrrad auf der Leitung abgestellt.


----------



## Gerry1984 (30. Juni 2017)

Also wenn ich im Computec Shop die 08/2017 als PDF kaufen will steht da unten "Erhältlich ab dem 05.07.2017" dran. Was heisst das jetzt, in digitaler Form soll man sie ja schon ab heute bekommen können? Wenn ich die jetzt da um 3,99€ bestelle muss ich dann bis 5. Juli warten bis ich sie downloaden kann? Wo kann man di Ausgabe schon jetzt digital lesen?


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Juli 2017)

Zum Test der 1080Ti Herstellerdesigns: Die im Handel erhältliche 1080Ti Super JetStream hat ein Powertarget von 300W. Das hatte ich bereits vor einigen Wochen unter euer Test Video gepostet, wurde aber offenbar nicht gesehen/ berücksichtigt.
Generell finde ich gut, dass ihr die Kühler sehr kritisch unter die Lupe nehmt. Zwei Dinge sind mir dabei aufgefallen: 1. Ihr schreibt die Backplate der Aorus  trägt mit zur Kühlung bei. Bezogen auf das Kupferstück auf der Rückseite der GPU konnten zwei andere Redaktionen keine Verbesserung messen und ihr habt euch im Test der Aorus nur auf Gigabytes Aussage gestützt. Woher kommt eure Erkenntnis?
2. Eure Betrachtung der Wandlerkühlung zeichnet für nicht so versierte Anwender ein verzerrtes Bild. Es sollte erwähnt werden, dass diese Bauteile für Dauerbetrieb bei 125°C ausgelegt sind und eine Abwärme von 20W bis 40W (mit starker Übertaktung) erzeugen. Ein kleiner Alu Kühler reicht daher per se völlig aus. 
Außerdem deckt ein Kühler GPU, RAM und VRM in einem Stück ab, wird dadurch die Wärme u. U. auf die anderen Komponenten übertragen. Andererseits überträgt natürlich auch die Platine die Hitze auf andere Komponenten. Daher stellt sich die Frage ab ein einteiliger Kühler, wie bei der Aorus oder den Palit JetStream und Gamerock Karten wirklich einen Vorteil gegenüber Karten mit geteilten Kühlern bringt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2017)

Ich hab die Print grade aus dem Kasten genommen - und versucht die Vollversion zu aktivieren... was erstmals nicht funktioniert.

Ich bekomme zwar nach Eingabe des codes bei PCGH einen STEAM-Key (zumindest behauptet die Mail es sei ein Steam-Key...), der sich aber bei Steam auch nicht aktivieren lässt und auch von der äußeren Form her (xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx) nicht dem ähnelt was man von Steam kennt (Steam nutzt in der Regel 5er Zeichenblöcke).

Wäre es möglich, dass hier eine andere Spieleplattform gemeint ist...?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Juli 2017)

Steht da in der Mail wirklich Steam? Ich geh's gleich mal checken. Was steht denn im Heft?
Auf der Code-Seite selbst steht Uplay, was m.W. auch korrekt ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Steht da in der Mail wirklich Steam?


Das ist die Mail:


Spoiler



Hallo Incredible Alk,

Hier kommt Ihr persönlicher Steam-Key für die PCGH-Vollversion Assassin's Creed: Revelations.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir keinen Support für das Spiel leisten können - wenden Sie sich bei Fragen bitte an das Team von Assassin's Creed: Revelations.

Ihr Vollversionsschlüssel: xxxL-xxxT-xxxC-xxxA

Viele Grüße,
Ihr Team von PC Games Hardware 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computec Media GmbH
Sitz der Gesellschaft und Registergericht: Fürth (HRB 14364)
Geschäftsführer: Rainer Rosenbusch, Hans Ippisch
Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrates: Jürg Marquard
Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer: DE 812 575 276



Im Heft steht nur "Installationskey" ohne Angabe einer Plattform auf der Karte.
Jetzt auf deine Nachfrage hin - auf Seite 7 im Heft steht tatsächlich uPlay.


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. Juli 2017)

erstaunlich das der 7700K noch so weit oben in der CPU Liste ist.
Der i7 -5960X hatt doch doppelt so viele Kerne und kostest etwar das dreifache für 0,4% mehr Leistung


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2017)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> erstaunlich das der 7700K noch so weit oben in der CPU Liste ist.
> Der i7 -5960X hatt doch doppelt so viele Kerne und kostest etwar das dreifache für 0,4% mehr Leistung



Wenn die Anwendung nur 2 Kerne nutzen kann bringen einer CPU auch 8x so viele Kerne nichts...
Dass diese CPUs nicht viel besser abschneiden liegt an zwei Dingen:
1.) Die allerallermeiste Software da draußen kann mit 16 Threads nichts anfangen
2.) Durch die vielen kerne ist der Takt der CPU prinzipbedingt geringer und daher Software mit wenig Multikernnutzung langsamer.

In darauf optimierter Software die alle kerne nutzt wischt ein 5960X mit dem 7700K den Boden auf. Wenn die Software dagegen nur 4 kerne oder weniger nutzen kann ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juli 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist die Mail:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Gut - ich hoffe, ab nun passt's dann. Habe versucht, den Text entsprechend zu ändern. Hoffe, das klappte. 
Auf der Karte steht mit Absicht nur „Installationskey“.


----------



## drebbin (3. Juli 2017)

Bei den ganzen Tests über neue CPU-Generationen frage ich mich jedesmal 2 Sachen:
1) Wie sehr muss Intel wohl übel werden wenn sie in Spielen ihre neue Generation mit Broadwell(non E)  vergleichen müssen?
2) Wann wird es ein Hersteller wohl schaffen eine CPU herauszubringen die in Spielen eine höhere IPC vorweisen kann als Broadwell(non E)?

Und nach den beiden fragen blicke ich auf meinen PC und mache folgendes:  -> -> 

@Topic: Sehr schöne Ausgabe!!

Am  besten haben mir die Artikel zu den Netzteilen und den 2.0 Soundsystemen gefallen. Aber ich würde sogar dazu anstacheln wollen das Thema zu erweitern. Die 2.1 Systeme werden ja sicherlich noch zum riesengroßen Anteil das Groß der verbreiteten Systeme darstellen. Auch weil sie bereits sehr günstig zu kaufen sind.
In eurem Test war der günstigste Vertreter mit 170€ auf Platz 2 hinter einem 580€ Gespann. Für viele wird aber selbst 170€ das Budget für eine PC-Sound-Anlage sicherlich überreizen und durch den Test wird nicht gerade vermittelt (natürlich war das auch nicht Sinn des Tests) das 2.0 Systeme  in unteren Preiskategorien brauchbar sind.
Um es direkt zu machen: Ich würde mich über einen Test freuen der 2.0 Soundsysteme im Preisbereich von 50€ bis 150€ beinhaltet + 1 System aus dem aktuellen Test (CR4 oder BX5 D2 vlt) zum direkten Vergleich.

Ansonsten: Bitte so weitermachen


----------



## kmf (4. Juli 2017)

Was ein starkes Heft diesen Monat ...  

GZ^^ an die beteiligten Redakteure -  -  ihr habt mich damit eine ganze Weile mit äußerst spannendem  Stoff versorgt. Ich hoffe, dass sich euer Top-Einsatz rumspricht und durch ganz ganz viele Verkäufe der Print honoriert wird.


----------



## Torsley (5. Juli 2017)

hmm. meine abbo ausgabe lag seit der lieferung noch unangetastet und unausgepackt auf dem schreibtisch. nun beim auspacken ist mir aufgefallen das zwei komplette DVDplus ausgaben in der einen hülle eingeschweißt wurden. also falls ihr euch wundert warum ihr mehr gedruckt als ausgeliefert habt dann ist das der grund. vielleicht bin ich nicht der einzige der zwei hefte bekommen hat.  ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das es gewollt war.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (5. Juli 2017)

Danke 
Eine Anmerkung oder Wunsch hätte ich
Könnt ihr eventuell die JBL LSR305 und die Presonus Eris 5 mal testen? Finde ich persönlich wesentlich besser als die Yamaha und ich mache seit 15 Jahren Musi ^^ Vllt hat der gute Audio-Phil bock drauf, vllt finden sich ja auch Spender für ein Leihsystem (Meines muss ich erst noch bestellen)

Leider musste ich heute mehr arbeiten und konnte nicht das Heft lesen, die GTX 1080ti Übersicht finde ich natürlich super, und das Pimp my Gamerock auch.. 
Ich freue mich schon auf das Durchlesen des Blatts


----------



## Ion (7. Juli 2017)

Durch die neue CPU die ich verbaut habe, studiere ich gerne eure CPU-Benchmarks zum Vergleich.
Beim CPU-Test zum Skylake X ist mir bei dem Crysis 3 Test aufgefallen, dass ihr mit einer 980Ti testet. Installiert ist dort aber der Nvidia Treiber mit der Versionsnummer 359.06
Frage: Warum nutzt ihr für diesen Test einen 2 1/2 Jahren alten Treiber?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juli 2017)

Das gilt für die alten CPUs - hat sich leider immer wieder mal mit reingeschlichen. Für CPUs ab Broadwell-E haben wir inzwischen den 378.78 hergenommen. Allerdings hat sich bei den Vergleichsmessungen nichts außerhalb der Messschwankungen getan. Die Spiele sind eben auch ausgepatcht und ausoptimiert.


----------



## pedi (9. Juli 2017)

nach drei monaten habt ihr es doch tatsächlich geschafft, den notebooktest ins heft zu bringen-allen repekt.


----------



## MDJ (9. Juli 2017)

Auf Seite 16 ist euch ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, dort steht in der Tabelle des i7-7740X, dass er 6 (12) Kerne hat. Bevor ich den Bericht gelesen habe, hatte ich mir die Tabelle zuerst angesehen und war positiv überrascht und verwundert, wieso ich von der kurzfristigen Änderung der CPU nichts mitbekommen habe xD

Ähnliches bei der vorherigen Ausgabe auf Seite 53, in der Tabelle des Ryzen 5 1400 - da stehen ebenso 6 (12) Kerne drin. So wäre es ein echtes CPU-Monster für 165€ 

Die neue Ausgabe fand ich sehr gelungen und sehr interessante Themen! Sogar dem Mining-Thema habt ihr euch ausgiebig gewidmet. Auch sehr schöner Bericht über das Innenleben eines Schaltnetzteils, besten Dank


----------



## freibier47906 (9. Juli 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Danke
> Eine Anmerkung oder Wunsch hätte ich
> Könnt ihr eventuell die JBL LSR305 und die Presonus Eris 5 mal testen?




Die LSR 305 hab ich auch vermisst. Hab sie seit gut 3 Monaten,und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.Schade auch,daß kein Vertreter von Adam dabei war...aber die übersteigen wohl die meisten Budgets. Vielleicht wäre ein Test von USB Audiointerfaces mit drin...irgendwann mal.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (9. Juli 2017)

Steinberg UR22Mk 2 wäre was.  Aber Adam ist halt wie Gehör versauen  wer einmal Adam oder eve Audio gehört hat,  will nichts günstiges 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juli 2017)

MDJ schrieb:


> Auf Seite 16 ist euch ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, dort steht in der Tabelle des i7-7740X, dass er 6 (12) Kerne hat. Bevor ich den Bericht gelesen habe, hatte ich mir die Tabelle zuerst angesehen und war positiv überrascht und verwundert, wieso ich von der kurzfristigen Änderung der CPU nichts mitbekommen habe xD
> 
> Ähnliches bei der vorherigen Ausgabe auf Seite 53, in der Tabelle des Ryzen 5 1400 - da stehen ebenso 6 (12) Kerne drin. So wäre es ein echtes CPU-Monster für 165€



Verdammte Last-Minute-Aktionen! Danke für die Hinweise - die Fehler werden behoben für kommende Tabellen. Der Vollständigkeit halber: Diese Angaben haben keinen Einfluss auf die Bewertung.


----------



## octogen (10. Juli 2017)

Der Mining Artikel war toll, hab mich gleich drauf gestürzt.. Muss zugeben Mining ist echt ein Thema, das Größtenteils für mich immer noch ein kleines Mysterium darstellt.
Würde mir in Zukunft öfter Artikel zum Thema Mining wünschen.. Ein zusätliches Video mit einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wäre echt hilfreich (natürlich reicht die Anleitung im Heft auch, aber ein Video wäre natürlich viel komfortabler


----------



## octogen (13. Juli 2017)

Hey cool danke!!! Ich Mine!!!  Ich hab´s tatsächlich hinbekommen. 
Meine GTX1080 Mint nun schön fleißig, der Tipp mit dem Parameter -ethi 2 (statt espw x) ist Goldwert nun läuft sie gleich 3 MH/s schneller (also mit 25,9 MH/s statt nur mit 23MH/s)
Wo im Satz soll man den -mode 1  (für reines ETH Mining) setzen und was genau bewirkt es ?


----------



## Clay2008 (14. Juli 2017)

Wirklich eine tolle Ausgabe, wie immer! Aber mein ganz besonderer Dank geht an Phil, den Artikel über die Lautsprecher bzw. "Studiomonitore" war echt superklasse! Auch der Artikel über die Soundsysteme in Ausgabe 06/2017 war Top! Bitte mehr Beiträge über dieses Thema. Das Thema Sound in Verbindung mit dem PC finde ich extrem wichtig, den ein guter Ton macht ein Spiel noch besser! Danke dafür.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2017)

Freu dich schon mal auf die Ausgabe 09, da gibt's dann eine ausführliche Soundberatung alias "Kaufberatung Sound". 



pedi schrieb:


> nach drei monaten habt ihr es doch tatsächlich geschafft, den notebooktest ins heft zu bringen-allen repekt.



Besser spät als nie, gelle? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2017)

octogen schrieb:


> Hey cool danke!!! Ich Mine!!!  Ich hab´s tatsächlich hinbekommen.
> Meine GTX1080 Mint nun schön fleißig, der Tipp mit dem Parameter -ethi 2 (statt espw x) ist Goldwert nun läuft sie gleich 3 MH/s schneller (also mit 25,9 MH/s statt nur mit 23MH/s)
> Wo im Satz soll man den -mode 1  (für reines ETH Mining) setzen und was genau bewirkt es ?



Wo du "-mode 1" in der config.txt einträgst, ist egal. Es bewirkt, dass bei Claymores Dual-Miner nur ETH geschöpft wird und die zweite "coin" ausgelassen wird.


----------



## Palmdale (25. Juli 2017)

Da es grad nochmal auf der Main gepushed wurd die kleine Frage, wann genau die Print 09/2017 im Abo versandt wird? Ich fahr am Sonntag in Urlaub und hätt echt gern dann im Fernen den 7820X Test gelesen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2017)

Offiziell erhalten Abonennten das Heft einen bis drei („wenige“) Werktage vor dem EVT. Genau eingrenzen können wir das aber soweit ich weiß nicht. Vereinzelt kam/kommt es wohl sogar zu Freitagsauslieferungen, viele Abonennten erhalten das Heft am Sonnabend vor dem EVT und manche auch erst Montag, Dienstag oder sogar Mittwoch. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir da auf unseren Dienstleister noch Einfluss nehmen können - aber ich bin da nicht so drin im Logistikthema, all das beruht mehr auf dem, was mir so an Leserfeedback zu Ohren kommt.


----------



## Palmdale (26. Juli 2017)

Wie sagt der Franke: passt scho. Wart mas einfach ab, wenns Samstags klappt wärs subba, wenn net dann halt bei Rückkehr ausm Urlaub


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wie sagt der Franke: passt scho.


Keine Ahnung, ich arbeite hier nur. 
In Abwandlung von "Ich bin aus Iowa, ich arbeite nur im Weltraum" - falls das wer kennt.


----------



## DOcean (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich stolpere gerade als "Fachkraft" über die Bilder auf Seite 92, Mitte.

Auf dem linken Bild sehe ich keinen "Shunt" nur eine dicke Spule mit Bezeichnung L5

Auf dem rechten Bild sind auch keine "Shunts" zu sehen, sondern SMD Widerstände mit 47 oder 0 Ohm, beides nicht
als Shunt zu gebrauchen.

Der ganze Text unter dem Bild passt irgendwie nicht. Links soll ein Shunt zu sehen sein und rechts die zu dem Shunt dazugehörige Messwiderstände. Ein Shunt ist ein Messwiderstand da gehören nicht noch Messwiderstände dazu.

Könnte das jemand vielleicht mal aufklären was da nun gezeigt werden soll bzw. was der Text dazu soll?

Sonst eine gute Ausgabe mit interessanten Artikeln


----------

